# Check out these badass shoes I got at walmart...



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

lol the kitties sure seem to love em!


----------



## glassjaw326 (Apr 28, 2005)

Those shoes are way too cute for walmart!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 28, 2005)

how much is the first pair! ahhhhh, too cute.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

$14.99 for the pink ones


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

those are ADORABLE! i LOVE the green sparkly one!


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

I LOVE the green ones.....gonna have to hit walmart tomorrow!


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 29, 2005)

those are too cute!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

those shoes are kick ass! thanks for sharing em!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassjaw326* 
_Those shoes are way too cute for walmart!_

 
Walmart has some REALLY cute stuff...I buy a lot of shoes and underwear sets for my 7 year old there..They have the most adorable "little girl bra and panty" sets...for like $4.00
(and they come in the characters she loves - ie barbie, powerpuff girls, kim possible etc)

And they have hanes stain resistant shorts...for anyone with kids these are a must have..for $3.50 you cant beat em..


----------



## karlanyc (May 8, 2005)

That's hot


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 15, 2005)

so cute! i love the pink ones. i think i saw the same exact ones in hot topic for probably a lot more than you paid for it. yay wal mart!


----------



## calixto (May 20, 2005)

wow, they're cute and cheap!

wish we had a walmart in australia..


----------



## showdoll (May 29, 2005)

Where in Canada are you?! The only shoes I see at WM are pretty darn tacky. *oy*


----------

